
A lot of people who make over $350,000 are about to get replaced by software - Jerry2
http://www.businessinsider.com/high-salary-jobs-will-be-automated-2016-3
======
JoeAltmaier
Happened to lawyers already. Back in the floppy-disk days when Home Lawyer got
big. Happened to tax accountants with TurboTax. So, finance is next. Makes
sense.

